# MusicMXL does not work properly inDorico



## Asuka Amane (Dec 10, 2022)

I exported from Cubase in MusicXML format. (Cubase pro 12)
I just bought Dorico 4 Pro the other day. 

I just exported it in MusicXML format.
I imported this in Dorico 4 Pro.
Then, it is properly reflected until the middle of the song, but from the middle all bars are rests.
There are supposed to be up to 92 bars, but after the 35th bar everything is blank.
The original song, of course, has a melody written down to the last bar.

I imported the same xml in Finale, then it is displayed correctly! So, i exported it from finale as MusicXML and inported in Dorico, then the result is same as before... blank from bar 35. 

Do you see any possible problems?
Thank you.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 10, 2022)

Try cubase midi export and Dorico midi import to see if you have the same problem


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 10, 2022)

I had the same from Dorico to Reaper DAW. I found that if I imported the tempo map first and then the instruments, it would work correctly.


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 11, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Try cubase midi export and Dorico midi import to see if you have the same problem


Thank you so much, yes it worked and imported the full one however it looks strange and I would still prefer MusicMXL import..... but I will do so if I left with no other way, thank you so much!


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I had the same from Dorico to Reaper DAW. I found that if I imported the tempo map first and then the instruments, it would work correctly.


*Dear Marcus Millfield, thank you and ah really, so it was the case with the other way around. I have not tried it yet but will check on that as well. Thank you so much!!*​


----------



## Daniel S. (Dec 12, 2022)

This kind of problem can arise when there is an error or inconsistency in the way tuplets are expressed in the MusicXML file. I would suggest examining the notation in the bar from which Dorico has a problem in Cubase's Score Editor, and see if it's possible to simplify or even eliminate the tuplet in that bar, then re-export the MusicXML file and import it again.


----------



## Asuka Amane (Dec 12, 2022)

Dear Daniel, thank you!! I have tidied up triplets etc and exported again, then it was successful this time. Thank you!!!


----------

